# Need magazines for a Kimber Ultra .40??



## Hoosiergun (Jan 12, 2013)

Good evening, all-

I've been looking for some time for some extra 7 round magazines for a couple of Kimber Stainless Ultra Carry II's that I've had for some time. Seems like they're not too easy to locate. Would anyone happen to know of a place to find something either by Kimber, another manufacturer (Colt?) or after market?

I'd sure appreciate any help!

Chris


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Call Tripp Research, I "think" they make them in limited runs or special orders.

CDNN has these
*
Colt 1911 Officer/Defender .40 7rd Nickel Magazine Mecgar

Colt Officer/Defender .40 S&W 7rd Nickel Magazine, Factory

Colt Officer/Defender .40 7rd Blue Magazine Mecgar*


----------



## Hoosiergun (Jan 12, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> Call Tripp Research, I "think" they make them in limited runs or special orders.
> 
> CDNN has these
> *
> ...


Thanks, VA!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Hoosiergun said:


> Thanks, VA!


:smt1099


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Mecgar makes good mags,they make mags for Beretta and a few other manufacturers,but their 1911 mags never impressed me.McCormick,Wilson and Tripp make the best aftermarket but Colt's are always good.Checkmate and Metalform make Colt's mags,look them up too.Some of Kimber's mags are good,and some aren't,I don't think much of Kimber so I never followed them to know which is what.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

rex said:


> Mecgar makes good mags,they make mags for Beretta and a few other manufacturers,but their 1911 mags never impressed me.McCormick,Wilson and Tripp make the best aftermarket but Colt's are always good.Checkmate and Metalform make Colt's mags,look them up too.Some of Kimber's mags are good,and some aren't,I don't think much of Kimber so I never followed them to know which is what.


Wilson and Mccormick don't make .40 cal mags. .45 mags can work, but you need to reshape the feed lips and getting that right can be a pain in the rear and good operation is not guaranteed.

Single stack .40 mags are pretty hard to come by.

The Tripp Research mags were the best I've come by, but they don't show the Officers sized mags on their website any more, I seem to recall there was another member that called them and they did a special order...

Metalform does make .40 mags in a 1911, but again I think it's all for full-size pistols.

The Kimber mags I had in .40 were garbage. I don't think they have any .40s in their line up anymore and the Kimber marked mags in .40 were always in short supply. The one good mag they have is the Tac-mag, and again that's not available in .40.

Kimber does have this product on their webpage:

http://store.kimberamerica.com/Prod...yID/11/ProductID/727/PageIndex/2/Default.aspx , but it's out of stock.

Any way, it's not what I would go with given that's it's twice the cost of the Mecgar and $10 more than a "Colt factory" mag @ CDNN.

_Edited to add:

_


jdeere9750 said:


> VAMarine said:
> 
> 
> > Tripp Research used to make them in the Cobra mag, but I don't see them listed on the website. Metal Form may be able to do a custom order. Makes me wish I still had mine, could make a damn fortune on them now...
> ...


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Ah,the 40,the caliber didn't really sink in.


----------

